# Hiya!



## The Cat's Pyjamas

I'm new to these boards... and I'm glad I stumbled upon them!  

Some great people and great cats from what I've been seeing.

I'm from Toronto, Canada and am slave to 5 bad boyz! 8) :lol: 

Those boyz are Mickey (who was named after the mouse because when he was a kitten his ears were HUGE!), Tucker, Billy, Eddie and Marty. All except Mickey were named after NHL hockey players.  

Short bio of me: I'm 28, work in child care, I live with my cousin/roomie, and I LOVE cats. I've lived with them all my life. The first cats I was ever exposed to were our beloved old Siamese babies. I couldn't live without cats. Other things I love include kids, hockey, music, writing, animals, drawing, camping.... etc.

Bios of my boys:

Mickey... My brother-in-law's mother had an outdoor cat who had a litter. There were tabbies and one black kitten. I asked for the black kitten, but was told he was taken already. So I said I'd take a tabby. Turned out the black kitten wasn't taken, and I got him! I'm glad I did! He's very lovable... but only on HIS TERMS! :lol: 

Tucker... He's a BIG sucky baby. Ever since we got him as a 6-week-old kitten, he's needed almost constant attention. He loves being petted, but it's to the extreme sometimes. If he's napping on your bed beside you, and you move him a little, he cries like a BABY. A human baby; waa-a-a-a-a-a sort of broken up meows, but it sounds just like a baby. Also, he needs to be mauled or he's going to be upset and do something "bad" (like knock something off a table or dresser) to get the attention he wants and needs. I have "horror" stories thanks to Tucker. I will share them later. 

Billy... Billy's one of the smartest cats I've ever seen. I'm not just saying that because he's mine, either. He's just super in tune with people... very friendly and social (he "talks" a mile a minute)... and he likes to watch whatever we do around the apartment. If you're making dinner, he's right there watching. If you're painting, he's right there watching. If you're folding laundry or doing the dishes, he's right there, etc. 

He has this obsession with our water cooler!! As soon as you go to use it, he's right there, meowing meowing meowing, and watching how you push the handle down to get water. My cousin (who is also my roomie) and I have started showing him how to do it. He watches, and then puts his paw up and pulls down on the spout. While he's doing it, he's meowing in frustration when the water doesn't come out. He hasn't got the hang of it yet - he needs to reach up a little higher, but he's going to get it one day. Oh, and if you don't see Billy when you come to our place... just say the word "pom-pom" and he'll be right there. He LOVES pom-poms, and as soon as you say the word, he'll go looking for one and bring it out to play with. Yes, he plays fetch with them. Update: Billy knows how to use the water cooler now.

Eddie... When we first got Eddie, he was NOT into humans. He was terrified of us. Hid behind the sofa all the time. Wouldn't come out, and when he did, it was only to check out the other cats. As soon as people went near him, he'd boot it. He's required a lot of time and patience, and he's well worth it. He's cuddly and sweet. Eddie starts to purr AS SOON AS you touch him. Actually, you just have to look at him and say his name, and the motor boat starts up. And it's LOUD, too. 

Marty... Marty loves water, and doesn't mind getting soaked. First cat I've ever had that likes getting wet. He also likes to beat himself up in the mirror. He's come around since we've had him neutered. He wasn't very lovable and would meow CONSTANTLY before then. Now, he's mellowed out and comes for lovins.


----------



## Zalensia

Welcome to the forums


----------



## kitkat

Welcome to the forum. I enjoyed reading about the different personalities of all your cats, it's amazing how we love them all and they're so different


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby

Welcome


----------



## BaileyAndSammi

welcome


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas

Hi all! Instead of posting a new intro, I figured it would make more sense to haul up my original and just update it a little bit. :mrgreen: I hope that's okay!

Update: I'm now 30 (31 in less than 2 weeks) and have moved from Toronto to Peterborough, where I've started my own home day care. We've added a 6th furbrat to the clan! His name is Tommy and he's a fluffy grey and white bundle of love!  He just turned 1 back in Febraury, and we've had him for almost a year now. 

I see some familiar faces around here, but I also look forward to getting to know everyone else as well!


----------



## DesnBaby

back!  I hope you can post some pictures of your kitties for us :wink: .


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas

Thanks! Of course I can. I have tons.  I already posted a thread with pictures of each brat.


----------



## catman

welcome to the cat forums


----------



## vanillasugar

Hi, good to see you back! How are you liking Peterborough?


----------



## DixieandSuzie

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Hi and Welcome! Purrs & petts from my fur gang to your fur gang.


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas

vanillasugar said:


> Hi, good to see you back! How are you liking Peterborough?


You remembered!  

I'm loving it! I wouldn't move back to Toronto if you paid me. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

The Cat's Pyjamas said:


> I'm loving it! I wouldn't move back to Toronto if you paid me. :wink:


 8O


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas

Are you in Toronto?


----------



## DesnBaby

How'd you guess? :lol:


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas

:lol: Ooops.... well.... what can I say! I lived there for 29 years. I hated it near the end. I grew tired of it, too. I'm a small town girl! :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

Oh, I see :wink: . I find it great, its exciting, but the country is quiet and um boring  , well I guess there are negatives and positives to both :lol: .


----------



## Guest

Welcome back!


----------



## OrangieLover

Hi! I just joined yesterday. Your cats sound wonderful!


----------



## estelle58

Welcome back...


----------

